
Payments giants abandon Facebook's Libra cryptocurrency - amcrouch
BBC News - Payments giants abandon Facebook&#x27;s Libra cryptocurrency
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-50023008
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227961)
(theverge.com)

Other submissions - choose your source ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227895)
(ft.com) (2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228168)
(coindesk.com) (1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228235)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228190)
(cnbc.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227933)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227843)
(theblockcrypto.com)

There are probably more.

